# Suche nach ungeschnitten Spielen egal ob Englisch oder Deutsch



## tanes2012 (23. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,

da ich nur schlechtes von Deutschen USK-Versionen gehört hab, möchte ich auf andere Version, die ungeschnitten sind, kaufen. 
Ich möchte also z.B. Sleeping dogs oder Black ops 2 spielen. Weißt jemand welche Website oder welche Laden ich kaufen kann? Diese sollen also zuverlässig sein.

Ich danke euch im Voraus.

LG


----------



## target2804 (23. November 2012)

UK oder SUI imports sind immer gern gesehen. gamesware.at aus österreich bietet sowas auch!


----------



## Ahab (23. November 2012)

Jo, UK Import. Aber aufpassen, dass du keine Ländererkennung hast. Bei Spielen, die über Steam bspw. ist das müßig, da der Content länderabhängig geladen wird. Ein uncut Spiel wirst du da zB. trotzdem nur cut auf die Platte kriegen. Immer informieren! Bei Games for Windows Live scheint das zB. kein Problem zu sein. Ich hab mir Bulletstorm von der Insel kommen lassen und es war tatsächlich uncut. 

Nach PEGI Versionen solltest du ebenfalls Ausschau halten!


----------



## polarwolf (23. November 2012)

amazon.co.uk - dort kriegst du alles günstig und unzensiert, allerdings brauchst du ne Kreditkarte, um zu bezahlen. Du kannst auch deine Login-Daten vom deutschen amazon nehmen.
hatte noch nie Probleme mit Ländersperre oder Lokalisierungen. Sleeping dogs habe ich mir dort geholt im Sommer, war 100% uncut, auch auf deutschen Steam.


----------



## DumBaz (23. November 2012)

Hey Tanes2012

Ich habe gute erfahrung mit GamesOnly gemacht 

Was aber zu beachten ist, ist folgendes, für Uncut-Games solltest du mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (23. November 2012)

Wie Polarwolf schon richtig anmerkte, findet man uncut Versionen häufig auch bei Amazon. Dort hab' ich mir zum Beispiel auch mein Battlefield3 in der PEGI Version (vor)bestellt. Genauso hatte ich es bei Batllefield Bad Company 2 gemacht, leider dauerte dort der Versand ungefähr 1 Monat.


----------



## Shona (23. November 2012)

Ahab schrieb:


> Jo, UK Import. Aber aufpassen, dass du keine Ländererkennung hast. Bei Spielen, die über Steam bspw. ist das müßig, da der Content länderabhängig geladen wird. Ein uncut Spiel wirst du da zB. trotzdem nur cut auf die Platte kriegen. Immer informieren! Bei Games for Windows Live scheint das zB. kein Problem zu sein. Ich hab mir Bulletstorm von der Insel kommen lassen und es war tatsächlich uncut.
> 
> Nach PEGI Versionen solltest du ebenfalls Ausschau halten!


UK Importe sind *IMMER* uncut! 
Bei Retail ist es egal wo du es her hast, solange es nicht aus DE kommt, den der Key entscheidet hier ob es Uncut oder Cut ist. Deshalb muss man bei einigen Spielen auch ein VPN benutzen um die zu aktivieren, weil diese auf dem Index in DE stehen. 

Black Ops 2 ist in DE UNCUT, da muss man kein Import kaufen!
Sleeping Dogs kann man nur über VPN aktivieren, da die Uncut mitlerweile auf dem Index steht.

Des Weiteren sind alle Spiele aus England PEGI da dies dort gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist! -> "In folgenden Ländern ist die PEGI-Kennzeichnung gesetzlich  vorgeschrieben: Österreich (nur Wien und Kärnten), Finnland (oder  VET-Rating), Irland (ggf. IFCO), Island, Israel, Litauen, Niederlande  und Vereinigtes Königreich. Die meisten europäischen Länder sind in  einem Beratungsausschuss (PEGI-Rat) vertreten."

@ Battl3inSeattle

Battlefield 3 ist ungeschnitten in DE da ist es egal was für ne Kack Version man kauft -.-"


----------



## tanes2012 (23. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,

vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten. Das hat mir sehr geholfen.


----------

